# Airfare to London?



## sstamm (Mar 8, 2012)

Does anyone travel from the East Coast to London regularly enough to know what is a good fare?

My daughter is studying abroad in Oxford for the fall 2012 semester and we are looking into booking her air.

Fares are currently around $960 from Wash DC area to Heathrow.  Anyone think there's any chance it would get any better?

Of course, the Olympics being in London in July/August will skew things, I;m sure.

It just isn't a route I am familiar with, so I don't know what to expect.

Thanks.


----------



## natasha5687 (Mar 8, 2012)

sstamm said:


> Does anyone travel from the East Coast to London regularly enough to know what is a good fare?
> 
> My daughter is studying abroad in Oxford for the fall 2012 semester and we are looking into booking her air.
> 
> ...



My husband is English and half his family is still in London.  Generally for best fares we will leave from BWI and fly in to LGW.  Checj out US Airways they seem to do a little better with pricing.


----------



## natasha5687 (Mar 8, 2012)

A quick check shows Lufthansa and Condor have flights in mid August around $740 (seems like Thursday are the cheapest day).  There is a 2 hour layover in Frankfurt Germany.


----------



## sstamm (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.  I will check it out!


----------

